

How to support WebP images, save bandwidth and improve user performance - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_support_webp_images_save_bandwidth_and_improve_user_performance

======
nadavs
This blog post shows the advantages of the WebP format over JPG and PNG and
describes how you can automatically convert all your images to WebP of any
quality. A dynamic-loading technique with on-the-fly image generation using
jQuery is also explained. Code samples for Ruby on Rails, PHP, Node, Django
and jQuery are included.

